# Australian Rhysida nuda (blue legged)



## BB8 (Aug 27, 2017)

She is 11cm long, photos do not do her colors justice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BB8 (Aug 27, 2017)

Taking out a large cricket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serpyderpy (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh man, she's gorgeous! I am admittedly intimidated by centipedes but looking at everyone's pictures and setups is making me less inclined to be hectored by them. If I didn't have some little fuzzy friends that I'm very protective of, I'd maybe be okay with owning one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 27, 2017)

Funny you say that  i actually grew up loving spiders, but now i enjoy all kinds of inverts and insects. I used my sons dinosaur playset decorations for my tanks lol. He loves to get involved.


----------



## Serpyderpy (Aug 27, 2017)

Man, I grew up terrified of spiders. For some reason one day, when I was younger, I squished a zebra back spider in my garden, and I just felt... awful? Ever since that day I never really touched spiders again, and then in that abscence I started to grow more curious, and now I love them.

Do you have any pictures of your other set-ups anywhere? That sounds super adorable that your son helps out! The only little one in my life is my niece and she's scared of my millipede, of all things, though she wasn't at all phased by putting some stones into my roach habitat, haha. Whilst I'm not pining for a centipede, I'd definitely look for one like yours if I ever did. Assuming it wasn't too advanced for a beginner, of course. I got bombasted by the familiars for getting a milli, not sure they'd be too pleased if I got their more spicy, risky cousin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful pede sir! Love the blue legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 27, 2017)

Serpyderpy, This centipede only really grows to 11-12cm and is quite shy. It has never launched out or gone crazy like my Tiger E. rubripes. This was actually my first centipede and i love watching her when she is active. I fell in love with her very quickly as she is very colourful and had a curious nature. Unfortunately she is from Australia and i dont believe any of our species can be exported. My monster 21-22cm E. rubripes (green form) is also shy and has never gone mental on me. I wouldn't really recommend the Tiger form for a first one if you are a bit hesitant because they tend to go nuts and can startle you when they come charging out of their burrow or launch onto your tongs.  a pic of my temporary tiger enclosure while she was smashing a cricket in the corner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 28, 2017)

I've seen two R. nuda so far. One was sitting on the footpath in South Bank, Brisbane after heavy rain. Another I almost stepped on just inside my school campus at Brisbane Grammar.

As for that tiger E. rubripes, I'm shocked how closely it resembles mine, even though it was collected so far away from where mine originally came from. Also, do you know the gender with any certanity? Once I sex mine, we may be able to arrange a breeding loan or something of that ilk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 28, 2017)

i'll have to have a read up on sexing, i just call them all 'her/she' especially because the tiger's nuts like my ex bahaha, could be an opportunity... go ya halves. Unless they are both males or both females i'll have to support gay marriage a bit more i guess


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm glad that people are keeping the smaller Scolopendromorphs, as it is often the smaller Otostigminae that have the most colorful patterns. Rhysida is a lovely, if small and secretive genus, but this _nuda _appears to be out and about in broad daylight, displaying those amazing sky blue legs! I have heard that _R. longipes _can be housed communaly, and I have found at least 5 wild _longipes _curled up together in Florida, but do you think the same could be true for your species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BB8 (Aug 28, 2017)

I am not sure, i always thought once they are adults that they would cannibalize. Perhaps if they were from the same clutch they may tolerate eachother?


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 28, 2017)

BB8 said:


> She is 11cm long, photos do not do her colors justice.


Beautiful colors on this centipede! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arakawa (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi sorry to revive this thread. I was just wondering if anybody knew how long R.Nuda live on average? Ive only read from one source saying that they mature at one year.


----------



## BB8 (Jan 21, 2019)

i miss this pede  i had her for 3 years. i think i made her inclosure to wet when i moved


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 21, 2019)

BB8 said:


> i miss this pede  i had her for 3 years. i think i made her inclosure to wet when i moved


I’m sorry to hear that. 

Was she an adult the whole time?


----------



## BB8 (Jan 22, 2019)

i believe so


----------

